# Mini One Engine Bay Detail



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all thought I'd post up an engine bay detail I did today for a friend *but it comes with a hard lesson and a warning to all those who may encounter a mini one....*

I rinsed the bay, sprayed on AG engine and machine cleaner using brushes to agitate and then rinsed off. I then got rid of most of the excess water with my metro vac, and then applied AG rubber and vinyl care to dress the bay.

Some before pics;





































And the afters




























Sorry this one is a bit blurry










Now the warning... Some eagle eyed members may have noticed a slight difference in how much paint the engine bay sussie struts and wings have.

Apparently the coat in the engine bay is an un-lacquered water based base coat. It doesn't like Autoglym machine cleaner and a brush! To be fair it wouldn't have taken much to remove the paint.

It was already coming off the offside wing and I really should have clicked that something was up. The owner knew about it and wasn't worried about it, (which made it a bit easier to cope with).

Has anyone else experienced this with Mini's and although repainting is the only way to fix this is it a common fault?

Alex


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Have had the same problem. Wish they'd lacquered them, makes the bay look untidy when you can't clean it properly for fear of paint coming off.

Great job you've done. Looks like it's never been cleaned before.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I remember a thread on here a couple of years ago about under bonnet mini paint coming off when exposed to apc etc:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job , I was surprised when I tried the same combo on my ride .


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

realist said:


> I remember a thread on here a couple of years ago about under bonnet mini paint coming off when exposed to apc etc:thumb:


Yeah I did have a search on here before I did the car to see if there were any issues I should be aware of apart from the obvious cover up of electrics and intakes etc.

Found one thread where a guy had snow foamed his Mini's engine bay. Very glad I didn't do that as I'm sure it would have been worse!

But apart from that didn't see anything about mini paint coming off with APC.

Thanks for your comments guys!

Alex


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great job fella, huge difference, as they say, you can eat your dinner off it now.:detailer:


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

looking good, hard work has paid off.


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad to know I'm on the right track!

Alex


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I read about BH Surfex HD (APC) removing the unlacquered paint in an engine bay on here.
Cant remember what car, but I'm sure a search would throw up results.

(Just after I'd bought surfed HD to clean the engine and suspension etc I might add)


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Well done ! Looks amazing


----------

